# is posting flyers a corny way of advertising a screen printing business?



## dre746 (Oct 26, 2007)

I was thinking about purchasing my own screen printing setup. 


My question is: Would it be corny, or rather annoying if i posted flyers around town saying " Need a Tee-shirt to your needs, call ......."

Will that work or no? what are other good ways to advertise?

thanks fam
bri


----------



## Vizual Krac (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: corny?*

honestly i would go to one or more of my friends who are well fashion oriented and give them a promo.so others would look at it as they walk around wearing it.


----------



## dre746 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: corny?*

i have no idea as of now.. im just learning myself, just do a lot of research. dont just go out and do it, thats my only advice on that stuff.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

dre746 said:


> I was thinking about purchasing my own screen printing setup.
> 
> 
> My question is: Would it be corny, or rather annoying if i posted flyers around town saying " Need a Tee-shirt to your needs, call ......."
> ...


I think it would depend on where you posted them. 

College campuses where it's allowed might work, just on random windshields might get annoying (and might be illegal depending on your city)

For more ways to market your business locally, read here:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/tags/local-marketing/


----------



## TripleT (Apr 29, 2007)

It can work, but there will be a very low success rate. If you do it, make sure the flyers are interesting and worth looking at - and that it's legal in your area. Good Luck!


----------



## maddog9022 (Sep 5, 2006)

try sending them to coachs at your local highschool. put acouple in their school mailboxes. you hve to make sure the right people get them.


----------



## dre746 (Oct 26, 2007)

That will be a good idea. I was captain of the football and baseball team my senior year in highschool, and know the coaches very well. We were all very close no less than 2 years ago. Im sure they would help me out a bit with sales.


----------



## dmatsel (Nov 8, 2007)

Also, you might want to print up some of your shirts and wear one yourself almost every place you go (not probably church, a wedding or a funeral). If some of your friends will do the same thing, have them do it too. On the back I would print something like "Like this Tee Shirt? Exclusively available at teeshirt.com

That way you have walking billboards. You might also get some bumper stickers printed up (they are really cheap). Make as large as possible and with as large letters as possible. Put them on everyone's car that will let you. Also, when you sell tee shirts, include several stickers in the package. (As well as business cards of course).

I would definitely recommend that you also purchase any of the guerilla marketing books and see if they don't stimulate more ideas.


----------



## HarryBeaver (Oct 24, 2007)

First rule of marketing...nothing is corny!


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

HarryBeaver said:


> First rule of marketing...nothing is corny!


I completely disagree. If your marketing is inappropriate for your target, it can definitely backfire.


----------



## pyro (Apr 27, 2006)

i just did this 3 weeks ago.. when i was in a bar i would drop a stack.. 
in the deli.. at the book store.. 
the phone is ringing.. i have taken 4 orders and have about 4 pending.. 
i put out about 500 flier.. 
prices.. people want to see prices.. i put the price of 100 white shirts with 1 impresion with screen included.. when they call .. up sell them.. 
good luck..


----------



## peteVA (Nov 11, 2007)

It really depends on the area, the mix of people, how you word the flyer. I've had people report good luck with bulleting boards in grocery stores, laundramats, etc. Some use the little tear-off gimmick which turn out to be little business cards printed on plain paper.

How you word it, whether you give a "discount", etc. all paly a part in the returns, but don't worry about corny, worry about sales versus cost and time to distribute.


----------



## stunn (Sep 6, 2006)

dud just go all out and post the flyers any where u can and get stickers and post them every where u go. It may be risky but u have to take chances in order to succeed. Its like if u go to 100 women and ask them if they want to have sex with you, some will slap you or tell their bf to kick your *** but 10 or so out of those 100 women will want to have sex so you. see where im going with this


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

stunn said:


> see where im going with this


If we put up flyers women will want to have sex with us?


----------



## maddog9022 (Sep 5, 2006)

you just cant post them everywere. you have to pick good spots. would you rather buy something from a flier posted on a bathroom stall or a flyier giving to you by hand. 

good places to hand them out at is at schools. coaches order thousands of dollars in apperal. also you could go to the head of the boosters. they also order thousands of dallors in apperal. companies that hold lots of onventions are also good people to hand fliers out to. thats just acouple good places at a school. you can find good places that will have a higher return rate than just posting them everywere.


----------



## stunn (Sep 6, 2006)

Solmu said:


> If we put up flyers women will want to have sex with us?


exactly!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stunn (Sep 6, 2006)

i will make my own stickers and post them any where and every where and get some of my buddys to do the same thing......in l.a anything goes......but if u want to take it on the safe side and save some change do what othes say and go to places that other screen priters have gone or do what they have done and be like them and not separate your self from the pack......


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

stunn said:


> i will make my own stickers and post them any where and every where and get some of my buddys to do the same thing......in l.a anything goes......but if u want to take it on the safe side and save some change do what othes say and go to places that other screen priters have gone or do what they have done and be like them and not separate your self from the pack......


Now I have to disagree.  Although I would recommend paying close attention to what your competitors have used as marketing tools, and what has/has not worked for them, you should ALWAYS try to set yourself apart from the pack. 

The last thing I would want people saying about my company is that it's "just another screenprinting shop."


----------

